# Silent Crickets and Noisy Crickets - Question



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard somewhere that its just one sex of crickets that made a noise due to having an extra leg or wing or something?

is this true?

plus if i was to breed crickets, are the offspring of silent crickets silent?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

no crix is silent... both brown and black crix will chirp. I think the noise is made by flapping the wings on the back, not sure if that is just the male or females though?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

only the wingless crickets are silent

Just need tweezers and alot of patience


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

not really possible when you order a 1000 each time!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah i think its the females that dnt chirp...im gna see if i can find anythin on the net that confirms it...n it is the wings =)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

onyl the males chirp.
the females have wings and all but cant do it... unfair


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought some so called silent crickets I can tell you what they are definately not silent bloody things


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe . .... cos ionly have 3 geckos, i just crush the loud ones, orrr take there wings of......


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

silent crickets...pah, tis a lie! when they get to a certain age, male crickets chirp. theres no way of stopping that (apart from the tweezers:lol2 
if you have pets that eat crickets, you just gotta get used to the chirping!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i liek the noise, hehe but i dont have thousands like some of you


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought some 'silent' crickits a while back for me leos and in all honesty they didnt make a sound. They look different to normal criks, they dont have that hardish shell ir wings. Also they are very soft.

I always thought browna made the noises by rubbing there back legs together and the blacks did by using wings, but am no expert like.

So there ya go some silent cricks are actually silent, either that or i bought a bunch that were all mutes lol


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

yeah ive had ones that were silent...till they got to a certain age like. when they shed and they get those effin wings youre done. but if you go through them quite quickly then you never have to hear a sound! :lol2:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

sometimes i pull the back legs of an then let thm go on the floor, keeps my dogs entertained for hours chasing them around, its all fun an games till one gets squashed on the carpet tho


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

haha! yeah, my dog gets the escapees. although he just chews them up and spits them out, thats a mess to clean like. :lol2:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

The worst is when a locust escape, my dogs go nuts, then when they get it they spit it out and then grab it again and then keep repeatin it untill its dead. :lol2:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> I heard somewhere that its just one sex of crickets that made a noise due to having an extra leg or wing or something?
> 
> is this true?
> 
> plus if i was to breed crickets, are the offspring of silent crickets silent?


The thing with crickets...

There is often 2 different species of crickets that you can buy, a black and a brown. The black ones are bigger as adults than the brown, the black chirp louder than the brown ones do. But there is no crickets that don´t chirp at all..

Only males chirp. They do it to attract females. Wings lifted up and being rubbed against eachother makes the sound.

The "3:rd leg or wing or something" is only found in the females, that is a little tube used to lay eggs through in the ground.

If you breed crickets, the only quite ones,will be females. That is.. All crickets are quiet until they reach sexual maturity.

I often feed my animals with the males first, just to make the sound litte easier to live with. When I but crickets, I usually buy between 1500 - 2000..


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

yeah...i said that in a less intelligent way. haha! 
ooh locusts are the WORST when they espace. i just let my dragon out when theyre on the loose :lol2:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

its more fun to let my dogs do it, i think they enjoy it, i no, sick isnt it. :lol2:But hey there big dogs and so the extra exercise will do them well.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Try 8 cats chasing escapee locusts:lol2:

We die laughing when there are any out. We end up with all the cats going bananas running round the walls.


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

r no way, least my dogs cant run up the walls, they just reck the wallpaper tryin instead :lol2:


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

i find blacks less noisy then browns, when you do get one that sings it usually is just the one (i dont get as many as you guys though). Last few times ive bought browns ive had a fair few escapee's, drive you nuts singing but makes it easier to track them down


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Ye untill they hide under the fridge or somethin. Ba****ds :lol2:


----------



## bob_l (Apr 14, 2007)

god i hate them. i keep them in a kricket keeper that i put in a bucket and put about five layers of folded old towel over so now i hardly hear a thing!
:no1:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

ye i put them in a keeper once and put some tomatoe in for them to munch on as id heard it was good for them. The tomatoe went mouldy ad the crix died, god it stunk, so i binned the lot, lol


----------

